# When the lady smiles



## Kawaracer (Dec 12, 2015)

To day 'Golden Earring' celebrates the 50'th aniversary of their first album 'Just Earrings' with a big show, 3 hours of rock'n'roll. I went to the try out last wednesday









































The complete photo report on Golden Earring@ Roma


----------



## Enlight (Dec 12, 2015)

Beautifully exposed, great color balance, very much captured the scene.


----------



## BillM (Dec 12, 2015)

Real nice set, love that last one !!!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 12, 2015)

Awesome. Radar Love... classic


----------



## tirediron (Dec 12, 2015)

Great work!  Interesting too, to see photographic evidence that Keith Richards may _not_ be the oldest performing guitar player in the world!


----------



## Kawaracer (Dec 12, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Great work!  Interesting too, to see photographic evidence that Keith Richards may _not_ be the oldest performing guitar player in the world!


Well he might not be the oldest but he is about 5 years older than these guys


----------



## gsgary (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice, were your hands wet on the wheel driving there


----------



## Kawaracer (Dec 12, 2015)

gsgary said:


> Nice, were your hands wet on the wheel driving there


I didn't need to drive all night ;-)


----------



## baturn (Dec 12, 2015)

Very nice set! Not to belabour the point, but everybody is so old!


----------



## Kawaracer (Dec 12, 2015)

baturn said:


> Very nice set! Not to belabour the point, but everybody is so old!


After more than 50 years of rock'n'roll life, they aren't young anymore. They started playing as teenagers and there first album 'Just earrings' came out 50 years ago, they where at that point between 17 and 19. there biggest hits are When the lady smiles, Radar Love and twilight zone are from the seventies and early eigthies


----------



## Milky (Jan 27, 2016)

1- Good colors, missing a bit of expression on the man though.
2- Nice, shame you had the hands out of the photo
3-Ok
4- Good expression, a bit blurry though, no?
5-Good
6-No, too out of focus
7-Not enough happening for me in this one.


----------



## Kawaracer (Jan 29, 2016)

Milky said:


> 1- Good colors, missing a bit of expression on the man though.
> 2- Nice, shame you had the hands out of the photo
> 3-Ok
> 4- Good expression, a bit blurry though, no?
> ...


Thanks for analizing 

4  the face is not maybe 100% crisp but for me there is enough sharpness or is it to disturbing for you? and I liked the expression
6 is indeed not sharp but i liked the collors and the spot
7  Action is not to be found but I liked the rimlight around his sholders and the 2 spots in the back ground and this all in nice collors.


----------

